# Por qué creo que es una buena inversión comprar la Lince de oro (Spanish Doubloon Lynx)



## morel (9 Dic 2021)

El debate está en sí merece la pena comprar el nuevo bullion español, lo que en USA ya llaman el spanish doubloon Lynx.












Yo sí creo que es buena compra y estas son las razones:

-Pase lo que pase, mantienes el valor del oro, que es el 90% del precio de la moneda.

-Esta moneda tiene un diseño que destaca por:
Tener el columnario que es un diseño fundamental en la historia del dolar de USA.
No tener la cara de ningún rey.
Tener el mejor grabado de un lince que se recuerda en las monedas con linces de cualquier país.
Tener una cara, aunque sea animal, ya que las expresiones de las caras son muy difíciles de copiar por los falsificadores.
Tener el numeral de un rey (que no su cara), lo que permitirá que el futuro la moneda tenga que cambiar sí o sí, cuando cambie el rey. 

-Tener un facial con un decimal, cosa que no aparece en ninguna otra moneda bullion que yo recuerde (aunque el bajo facial en sí no le ayuda)

- La calidad de acuñación, Proof Reverse, - la pone en la más alta categoría y ojo, los diseños de la FNMT pueden no ser siempre los más bonitos, pero a la hora de técnica en acuñación, no está por debajo de nadie.

- Las ganas del público español de tener un bullion propio, que se está traduciendo obvias buenas ventas nada más recién salida y eso le da un gran empujón inicial.

- Tirada corta para lo que es un bullion (12000) ejemplares.

- Venta, no a través de la FNMT (salvo su tienda física) sino a través de distribuidores importantes como Degussa en Europa o Kagins en USA. También otras numismáticas menores con acuerdos con la FNMT. 

-La FNMT ha dicho que el año que viene habrá otra emisión, igual o con ligeros cambios, por lo que estamos al comienzo de una serie anual con miles y miles de monedas que se venderán y esta será siempre el comienzo.

- Antes de agotarse, ya se está vendiendo a más precio en Ebay y Wallapop.

- Se habla de ella intensamente en los foros numismáticos de habla española. El nivel de vida en Hispanoamérica es más bajo, pero al ser millones, hay suficiente gente con pasta como para poder comprar esta moneda.

- Ya hay noticias sobre ellas en inglés, videos de Youtube en inglés y se habla de ella en foros británicos de bullion.

- Degussa es una empresa alemana, y ya se vende en sus tiendas en varios países.

- En USA, Kagins la está vendiendo al precio de 3300 euros (y 3600 si la consideran P 70).

Todo esto hace que tenga un gran potencial de revalorización en el mercado numismático, mientras siempre tendrá el suelo del valor del oro. Su premium de salida (en España) es de +10%, que es bajo para una moneda Proof Reverse, y solo un +-5% más que el de una Bullion Kruger o Philarmonica con acuñación normal que en ningún caso se van a revalorizar.


----------



## morel (9 Dic 2021)

Tomado de Forocoches.

Linces grabados en otros países, para que veáis porqué el de la FNMT es el mejor.


Portugal







Canadá


----------



## morel (9 Dic 2021)

Y los cutre linces de más países 

Rusia







Bielorusia







Ukrania







Liberia







Islas Cook


----------



## Orooo (9 Dic 2021)




----------



## SineOsc (9 Dic 2021)

Donde se compra y cuanto vale?


----------



## morel (9 Dic 2021)

SineOsc dijo:


> Donde se compra y cuanto vale?



En España:
Julián Llorente - Tel. 659 806 460 - Calle Espoz y Mina, 15 (Madrid)
Edifil - Tel. 913 667 030 - Calle de Carvajales, 3 (Madrid)
Lamas Bolaño - Tel. 932 701 044 - Calle Gran vía, 610 (Barcelona)
Degussa - Tel. 911 982 900 - Calle Velázquez, 2 (Madrid)

Degussa
https://shop.degussa-mp.es/moneda_de...e_ib%C3%A9rico

Lamas Bolaño
https://lamasbolano.com/tienda/2021/...-onza-oro.html

Tienda física de la FNMT: C/ Doctor Esquerdo, 36 (28009 Madrid)
Tel. +34 915 666 542 

En USA en Kagins y en Europa, en Degussa, que tiene sucursales por todo el continente.


----------



## SineOsc (9 Dic 2021)

1700 pavos? vale eso en oro? si no es del tamaño de una paellera no me gasto eso en una moneda de oro..

srry no.


----------



## Daviot (9 Dic 2021)

Abrir un hilo para tratar de convencer a la gente de comprar una moneda y mencionando continuamente a Degusa dice muy poco de ti como forero objetivo.

Pareces más un CM a sueldo de Degusa.


----------



## morel (9 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Abrir un hilo para tratar de convencer a la gente de comprar una moneda y mencionando continuamente a Degusa dice muy poco de ti como forero objetivo.
> 
> Pareces más un CM a sueldo de Degusa.



he citado arriaba a TODOS los vendedores. ¿A Quien quieres que cite más ? ¿Al andorrano que no la vende? Ese sí que patrocina webs de numismatica.


----------



## Daviot (9 Dic 2021)

morel dijo:


> he citado arriaba a TODOS los vendedores. ¿A Quien quieres que cite más ? ¿Al andorrano que no la vende? Ese sí que patrocina webs de numismatica.



En el primer post solo mencionas a Degusa y en el siguiente donde pones varios vuelves a mencionar Degusa 3 veces.

De todas formas los motivos patéticos que das y ese empeño en que sean los demás los que las compren porque tú no te quieres hacer rico comprándola a 1700 y pico y vendiéndola en USA 3000 como pones en el post, da mucho que pensar y le haces un flaco favor a la moneda.


----------



## Pepe la rana (9 Dic 2021)

Compre horo cuando estaba a menos de 1.000, cuando vuelva a bajar igual la compro.


----------



## hortera (9 Dic 2021)

hay mil millones de monedas de inversión/colección, esta no tiene nada de especial para uno de USA


----------



## Tichy (9 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> En el primer post solo mencionas a Degusa y en el siguiente donde pones varios vuelves a mencionar Degusa 3 veces.
> 
> De todas formas los motivos patéticos que das y ese empeño en que sean los demás los que las compren porque tú no te quieres hacer rico comprándola a 1700 y pico y vendiéndola en USA 3000 como pones en el post, da mucho que pensar y le haces un flaco favor a la moneda.



Efectivamente como ya explicamos en el OTRO HILO sobre esta misma moneda, la que vende una tienda en USA por 3300 (dólares y no euros, como pone el OP) está gradada PR69. 

Yo no sé ya a que se debe esta insistencia, estos "errores" y estas informaciones parciales si la moneda está siendo el exitazo que algunos proclaman...


----------



## morel (9 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> En el primer post solo mencionas a Degusa y en el siguiente donde pones varios vuelves a mencionar Degusa 3 veces.
> 
> De todas formas los motivos patéticos que das y ese empeño en que sean los demás los que las compren porque tú no te quieres hacer rico comprándola a 1700 y pico y vendiéndola en USA 3000 como pones en el post, da mucho que pensar y le haces un flaco favor a la moneda.



Eso es mentira. 

En el primer post cito también a Kagins en USA y a la FNMT. 

Aparte de Degussa, en España solo la venden Lamas Bolaños y luego Julián Llorente y Edifil. Estos dos últimos, junto a la FNMT, no la venden online. En un hilo posterior, a petición de un forero, los cito a todos, con sus webs si la tienen y es que no hay nadie más que venda directamente. Las otras numismáticas no están citadas por la FNMT.

Repito, no he citado El Andorrano, por más que patrocine a gente y a ti te mole, porque no vende esta moneda.


----------



## Daviot (10 Dic 2021)

morel dijo:


> Eso es mentira.
> 
> En el primer post cito también a Kagins en USA y a la FNMT.
> 
> ...



Sí, claro, quién no compra sus monedas en Kagins. Nombrar esa empresa y nada es lo mismo.

Y algunas supuestas ventajas de las monedas que mencionas dan vergüenza ajena como poner que porque lleve un decimal eso la hace una moneda especial cuando se les tenía que caer la cara de vergüenza por poner un valor de 1,5 euros de facial a una moneda de 1 oz de oro.

O eso de estar deseando o suplicando que la compren los ricos de Sudamérica cuando aquí y en el resto del mundo nos pegamos por conseguir las Libertades de Méjico pero sin necesidad de que nadie pierda su dignidad para defender su moneda.

Y yo no entro en que la moneda sea lo peor o lo mejor eso cada uno tiene que decidirlo por sí mismo y igual que tiene características interesantes como sus 37 mm de diámetro tiene sus meteduras de pata como cagarse encima y no atreverse a representar los continentes que vienen en el Columnario original y poner unos garabatos de niño de parvulario.

Por último, a mí El Andorrano ni me va ni me viene. Si alguna vez les he comprado algo y se han portado de lujo tanto en los precios como en incluir algún regalo y además incluir un envase para las monedas pues lo digo porque pocas tiendas hacen eso.


----------



## Santogrial (10 Dic 2021)

CMC también la vende


----------



## hortera (10 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, claro, quién no compra sus monedas en Kagins. Nombrar esa empresa y nada es lo mismo.
> 
> Y algunas supuestas ventajas de las monedas que mencionas dan vergüenza ajena como poner que porque lleve un decimal eso la hace una moneda especial cuando se les tenía que caer la cara de vergüenza por poner un valor de 1,5 euros de facial a una moneda de 1 oz de oro.
> 
> ...



Lo del 1,5 euros es el único hecho diferencial reseñable, nadie en su sano juicio pondría ese valor facial, da vergüenza ajena


----------



## Mediterrand (10 Dic 2021)

morel dijo:


> El debate está en sí merece la pena comprar el nuevo bullion español, lo que en USA ya llaman el spanish doubloon Lynx.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De acuerdo sólo parcialmente. Puede ser una buena inversión pero no ahora.
Con una subida de tipos a las puertas en EEUU esperaríamos una revalorización del dólar y por tanto una caída del precio del oro. En resumen, lince Sí pero no a este precio. Toca esperar.


----------



## mundofila (10 Dic 2021)

Por precisar, cualquier numismática española vende esta moneda al precio fijado por la Fnmt, no sólo los distribuidores oficiales que se citan


----------



## mundofila (10 Dic 2021)

morel dijo:


> Aparte de Degussa, en España solo la venden Lamas Bolaños y luego Julián Llorente y Edifil. Estos dos últimos, junto a la FNMT, no la venden online. En un hilo posterior, a petición de un forero, los cito a todos, con sus webs si la tienen y es que no hay nadie más que venda directamente. Las otras numismáticas no están citadas por la FNMT.



Lo comento porque ese "solo la venden...."


----------



## hortera (10 Dic 2021)

Mediterrand dijo:


> De acuerdo sólo parcialmente. Puede ser una buena inversión pero no ahora.
> Con una subida de tipos a las puertas en EEUU esperaríamos una revalorización del dólar y por tanto una caída del precio del oro. En resumen, lince Sí pero no a este precio. Toca esperar.



Espera 50 años k igual sube un diez por ciento


----------



## mk73 (10 Dic 2021)

Se pueden dar argumentos para su compra y otros tantos argumentos igual de válidos para No comprarla. 
Luego, allá cada uno.


----------



## Zoeric (10 Dic 2021)

Debe ser como el tercer o cuarto hilo del lince.
Ya no la pumpeeis más hombre, que ya todos tenemos la opinión formada.


----------



## morel (10 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, claro, quién no compra sus monedas en Kagins. Nombrar esa empresa y nada es lo mismo.
> 
> Y algunas supuestas ventajas de las monedas que mencionas dan vergüenza ajena como poner que porque lleve un decimal eso la hace una moneda especial cuando se les tenía que caer la cara de vergüenza por poner un valor de 1,5 euros de facial a una moneda de 1 oz de oro.
> 
> ...



Y este señores, es el nivel. Había que meter en el hilo a El Andorrano y sus bondades para con Daviot, aunque no venda la moneda y por tanto no pinte nada en el hilo. Efectivamente, es una empresa que sabe patrocinar a gente.


----------



## morel (10 Dic 2021)

mundofila dijo:


> Por precisar, cualquier numismática española vende esta moneda al precio fijado por la Fnmt, no sólo los distribuidores oficiales que se citan



Buen apunte. Yo solo he citado la web de la FNTM


----------



## Daviot (10 Dic 2021)

morel dijo:


> Y este señores, es el nivel. Había que meter en el hilo a El Andorrano y sus bondades para con Daviot, aunque no venda la moneda y por tanto no pinte nada en el hilo. Efectivamente, es una empresa que sabe patrocinar a gente.



Jaja...cualquiera sabe que eso no es así.

Y no pintaba nada en el hilo hasta que empezaste a mencionarla.

Por cierto se te ha olvidado mencionar a que precio la venden tus amigos de Degusa a pesar de que te lo han preguntado varios conforeros.


----------



## pentax821 (11 Dic 2021)

Lo del columnario y el rey es un acierto, el lince y el valor no, al ser la primera bullion podrían haber puesto un toro, pero claro, sería políticamente incorrecta.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (11 Dic 2021)

Las philarmonicas de plata también se de 1,5€ de facial.

Ni en esa mierda han sido originales

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Dic 2021)

Yo no compro simplemente por dignidad de la persona una moneda en la que pone que su valor es de 1,5 euros por 1760 euros, ademas estando el oro en unos 1570 euros si no me equivoco. casi 200 euros de mas que vale la monedita........ de aqui a que se revaloricen esos 200 euracos hemos pillado y muerto 20 veces por coronavirus que aun ni esisten.

Si quieren que la compre que quiten lo del 1,5 para empezar, luego que le quiten 150 euros, por 50 euros de mas igual me lo pienso que tambien al final acabaria siendo que no...........

Lo peor no son esos 200 euros ahora, lo peor es que el oro va a caer a los infiernos y esos 200 igual son 500 en un par de meses y tendriamos que ser muy afortunados y vivir otros 5 años sobreviviendo a estas pandemias biblicas para poder recuperar con suerte el dinero.


----------



## crufel (11 Dic 2021)

pentax821 dijo:


> Lo del columnario y el rey es un acierto, el lince y el valor no, al ser la primera bullion podrían haber puesto un toro, pero claro, sería políticamente incorrecta.



Lo del Lince yo lo veo acierto. A todo el mundo le gustan los gatos, fíjate en todos los videos de Youtube que hay sobre ellos.  Además, veo que se han puesto al inicio un montón de monedas con linces de otros países y señal de que el motivo gusta. El mejor lince hecho es el de nuestra moneda y de largo, por cierto. Por otro lado, se podía haber puesto un león, que sale en el escudo de España. El toro hubiera sido follón porque se la hubiera acusado a la FNMT de rancia y de fomentar la tauromaquía.

El valor de 1,5 no me gusta, como a casi nadie, por motivos estéticos. El valor facial en un bullion no importa más que para darle oficialidad a la moneda y lo mismo da 1,5 que 50 como la philarmonica. Se ha explicado que es porque la FNMT tiene que depositar el valor facial en el Banco de España y así ahorra dinero, pero lo que tendrían que hacer es cambiar la ley para este caso concreto. No me extrañaría que para el próximo año lo cambiaran y así de paso dejaran esta primera edición como más rara, lo que aumentaría su valor coleccionable.


----------



## crufel (11 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Jaja...cualquiera sabe que eso no es así.
> 
> Y no pintaba nada en el hilo hasta que empezaste a mencionarla.
> 
> Por cierto se te ha olvidado mencionar a que precio la venden tus amigos de Degusa a pesar de que te lo han preguntado varios conforeros.



Te lo voy a decir, porque alguien tiene que decírtelo. ¡Haz hecho el ridículo! El conforero Morel no incitó a nadie a comprar a Degussa en su primer post, solo dijo que era bueno que la moneda la vendiera una empresa multinacional como esa y además citó otros lugares de venta incluso en un post específico cuando le preguntaron. Tú saltaste como un resorte y como te caló, te sacó el trapo de "El Andorrano" y tú embestiste como un toro e hiciste un post que daba vergüenza ajena diciendo:

*"Por último, a mí El Andorrano ni me va ni me viene. Si alguna vez les he comprado algo y se han portado de lujo tanto en los precios como en incluir algún regalo y además incluir un envase para las monedas pues lo digo porque pocas tiendas hacen eso."*

Si te hubieras callado, hubieras disimulado, pero se te ha visto claro el plumero de lo que vas. Tú sí que has actuado como un Community Manager de El Andorrano.


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Dic 2021)

Metete por el culo esa mierda anda.


----------



## Daviot (11 Dic 2021)

crufel dijo:


> Te lo voy a decir, porque alguien tiene que decírtelo. ¡Haz hecho el ridículo! El conforero Morel no incitó a nadie a comprar a Degussa en su primer post, solo dijo que era bueno que la moneda la vendiera una empresa multinacional como esa y además citó otros lugares de venta incluso en un post específico cuando le preguntaron. Tú saltaste como un resorte y como te caló, te sacó el trapo de "El Andorrano" y tú embestiste como un toro e hiciste un post que daba vergüenza ajena diciendo:
> 
> *"Por último, a mí El Andorrano ni me va ni me viene. Si alguna vez les he comprado algo y se han portado de lujo tanto en los precios como en incluir algún regalo y además incluir un envase para las monedas pues lo digo porque pocas tiendas hacen eso."*
> 
> Si te hubieras callado, hubieras disimulado, pero se te ha visto claro el plumero de lo que vas. Tú sí que has actuado como un Community Manager de El Andorrano.



Jajaja......el viejo truco de usar un multinick para defender lo indefendible. Y ni siquiera has tenido cuidado en elegir el nombre, crufel y morel agentes secretos. Mortadelo y Filemón.


----------



## FranMen (11 Dic 2021)

No entiendo tanta polémica cuando, cómodamente sentados en el sofá, podemos comparar los precios de múltiples tiendas.
En general tanto Degussa como el Andorrano tienen precios altos pero en ocasiones merece la pena comprarles, yo los tengo en segunda línea pero sin olvidarlos


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (11 Dic 2021)

crufel dijo:


> Te lo voy a decir, porque alguien tiene que decírtelo. ¡Haz hecho el ridículo! El conforero Morel no incitó a nadie a comprar a Degussa en su primer post, solo dijo que era bueno que la moneda la vendiera una empresa multinacional como esa y además citó otros lugares de venta incluso en un post específico cuando le preguntaron. Tú saltaste como un resorte y como te caló, te sacó el trapo de "El Andorrano" y tú embestiste como un toro e hiciste un post que daba vergüenza ajena diciendo:
> 
> *"Por último, a mí El Andorrano ni me va ni me viene. Si alguna vez les he comprado algo y se han portado de lujo tanto en los precios como en incluir algún regalo y además incluir un envase para las monedas pues lo digo porque pocas tiendas hacen eso."*
> 
> Si te hubieras callado, hubieras disimulado, pero se te ha visto claro el plumero de lo que vas. Tú sí que has actuado como un Community Manager de El Andorrano.



Amén.

Este chaval ya empieza a ser un poco empalagoso. Ya no es que carezca de compresión lectora para con el tema de Degussa, sino que además carece de sentido del ridículo.
Bien podría regresar a su hilo y que comente las noticas sacadas de webs de referencia mientras degusta las chocolatinas que el Andorras le manda.

@FranMen ¿Porqué me ignoras? Seguramente fue por haberte dejado en evidencia el otro día respecto al precio del Lince. Veo que conoces la página de Degusa, entonces sabrás que tengo razón, y que la puedes adquirir 50 euros por encima respecto a un bullion corriente y de tirada ilimitada. En lugar de reconocer tu error, me ignoras. Eso ya dice de la categoría de persona que eres, venga niñato, a circular.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (12 Dic 2021)

hortera dijo:


> Lo del 1,5 euros es el único hecho diferencial reseñable, nadie en su sano juicio pondría ese valor facial, da vergüenza ajena



muy paco lo del 1.5, el lince comparado con el de otros países es una obra de arte, pero así mirando para arriba parece que se está haciendo un selfie, solo falta que pusieran un móvil y ponga más morritos


----------



## Cipotecon (12 Dic 2021)

Movida movida!!! Me quedo por el hilo que me gusta ver peleas.

En cuanto a la moneda… pues una cagada, mira que había buenas ideas y no se que pinta un lince pudiendo poner un pedazo de toro bien hecho y el escudo de españa también bien hecho


----------



## morel (12 Dic 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Movida movida!!! Me quedo por el hilo que me gusta ver peleas.
> 
> En cuanto a la moneda… pues una cagada, mira que había buenas ideas y no se que pinta un lince pudiendo poner un pedazo de toro bien hecho y el escudo de españa también bien hecho



Si hubieran puesto un toro ya estarían los ecologistas poniendo a parir la moneda. Un Lince gusta a todo el mundo. Lo de no poner el escudo... pero tienes las columnas de Hércules que sí son del escudo de España. Lo de no poner al rey me parece un acierto. A mi no me gustan monedas con la cara de la vieja de Inglaterra.

Ya han encontrado en blogs la imagen original.


----------



## Sin_Casa (19 Dic 2021)

Pues he ido a mirar y esta agotada en degussa y otras teindas mas, han vendido ya las 12.000?


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Ene 2022)

Bueno, pues al final, con los videos de Mutley y demás, me he animado y me he regalado para PasadoReyes, un Lince de estos.
Hoy me ha llegado del Andorrano, y la verdad es que en mano está bastante bien. El Lince no queda ridículo, como se ve algunas fotos, y el Columnario es bonito, aunque desde mi punto de vista se le echa en falta algo más de relieve.

Realmente no se si el hecho de ser la primera moneda de inversión española, y el rollo ese del Brillo Reverse, justificará el sobre precio, y si realmente se va a revalorizar algo, pero en general estoy bastante contento con la moneda en la mano


----------



## crufel (15 Ene 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Bueno, pues al final, con los videos de Mutley y demás, me he animado y me he regalado para PasadoReyes, un Lince de estos.
> Hoy me ha llegado del Andorrano, y la verdad es que en mano está bastante bien. El Lince no queda ridículo, como se ve algunas fotos, y el Columnario es bonito, aunque desde mi punto de vista se le echa en falta algo más de relieve.
> 
> Realmente no se si el hecho de ser la primera moneda de inversión española, y el rollo ese del Brillo Reverse, justificará el sobre precio, y si realmente se va a revalorizar algo, pero en general estoy bastante contento con la moneda en la mano



Enhorabuena por comprar algo que te ha gustado, independientemente de que sea el Lince. Si se va a revalorizar o no, lo dirá el tiempo, como poco, conservarás el precio del oro en un ambiente inflaccionista.


----------



## Barbaris (15 Ene 2022)

morel dijo:


> he citado arriaba a TODOS los vendedores. ¿A Quien quieres que cite más ? ¿Al andorrano que no la vende? Ese sí que patrocina webs de numismatica.



Si la venden


----------



## midelburgo (16 Ene 2022)

Hay monedas de 8 escudos originales del XVIII con menos premium que esa cosa.


----------



## morel (19 Ene 2022)

Barbaris dijo:


> Si la venden



Ahora mismo en Degussa y Lamas Bolaño está agotada.


----------



## Barbaris (20 Ene 2022)

morel dijo:


> Ahora mismo en Degussa y Lamas Bolaño está agotada.



Buena señal


----------



## crufel (21 Mar 2022)

¿y ahora?


----------



## morel (27 May 2022)

¿Qué pensáis ahora? 

Hoy está a 1920 en Degussa


----------



## frankie83 (27 May 2022)

morel dijo:


> ¿Qué pensáis ahora?
> 
> Hoy está a 1920 en Degussa



Son solo 40/50 euros más que otra anónima moneda (canguro malle etc) 

el vídeo de muttley la ponía en “alto potencial”


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 May 2022)

morel dijo:


> ¿Qué pensáis ahora?
> 
> Hoy está a 1920 en Degussa




Ya bajara mas, no regaleis vuestro dinero, mejor comprad latas de carne por lo menos podreis comer carne dentro de un año y no insectos.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (28 May 2022)

Hasta que no saquen doblones de a ocho con Felipe III no compro


----------



## Tanchus (28 May 2022)

Perdón por el OT, pero a mí me hubiese gustado más con alguna de estas imágenes...


----------



## Tanchus (28 May 2022)

Ahora en serio, sí como decís, tiene el 90% de su valor en oro igual no es mala idea comprar algunas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 May 2022)

Ni con un palo...


----------



## MAESE PELMA (5 Jun 2022)

morel dijo:


> ¿Qué pensáis ahora?
> 
> Hoy está a 1920 en Degussa



a 1888 en cmc


----------

